# CoDeSys Variablendeklaration



## shiznit (2 August 2010)

Hallo,
wie kann ich im Deklarationsteil einer Aktion(AWL) eine Variable vom Typ bool in den Typ int ändern?


----------



## ebt'ler (2 August 2010)

Beschreib doch mal genau was du umsetzen willst, die Deklarationen sehen so aus:


```
VAR
    var1: BOOL;
    var2: INT;
END_VAR
```


----------



## shiznit (2 August 2010)

Entschuldige bitte,ich hab das falsch beschrieben:
und zwar habe ich in einem Baustein(PRG-AS) die Aktion Init.Dort habe ich eine neue Variable deklariert vom Typ bool,die ich gerne in den Typ int wandeln möchte.
Hoffe du weißt was ich meine.


----------



## ebt'ler (2 August 2010)

```
LD        var1
    BOOL_TO_INT
    ST        var2
```

???


----------

